# outbreak cures



## cannon (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone know any good cures for major diseases that cause alot of coughing especially for smokers?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 9, 2008)

You mean a cure for Emphezima or Pertussis?


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

cannon said:


> Does anyone know any good cures for major diseases that cause alot of coughing especially for smokers?


quit smoking to start.....if they have emphysema then they are screwed...there is no cure.....


----------



## residentfetii (Oct 13, 2008)

I think what they are referring to is things you can eat, such as medicine or herbs that increase the immune system's effectiveness against viruses / bacteria


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

residentfetii said:


> I think what they are referring to is things you can eat, such as medicine or herbs that increase the immune system's effectiveness against viruses / bacteria


well.....simple antibiotics like penicillin (or penicillin derivatives) will do wonders for bacterial infections (once they are established)....but don't take if you're allergic...there are others like arythomyacin and tetracycline (spelling may be wonky)....

viral infections are an entirely different animal....once a virus is in your system...it is in your system.....absolutely no way to kill without killing you...it must run it's course.....blah....

to build immunity all ya need to do is eat a balanced diet...carbs/proteins/supplements (the ratio of carbs to protein depend on how active you are) and exercise regularly....that's it....easy-peasy....

and oh....coughing.....dryer climate is better


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Vitamin C is a good one, especially for smokers. It can counter or delay some of the problems that develop over time.

Rose hips and pine needles are good sources of Vitamin C, and they're found in most parts of the country.

Other than that, garlic and onions are good easy-to-grow health-promoting foods. 

(This is an old thread that I came across. Nowdays it would be in "Health and Medicine")


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Mullein and Ephedra. The mullin blooms can be plucked and dried and are very good for asthma and coughs from colds and flu. I don't know that much about ephedra but you do have to watch out if you have high blood pressure it can cause strokes. 
but with all herbals you really need to read up on them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> (This is an old thread that I came across. Nowdays it would be in "Health and Medicine")


You are right, so, I moved it ...


----------

